# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Si lindën grupet kriminale shqiptare dhe format e para të trafikut.

## BlueBaron

*Droga e parë u soll nga OJF islamike. Mbështetja e grupeve perëndimore forcoi shqiptarët.*


Krimi i organizuar dhe e ashtuquajtura mafia shqiptare është ngritur mbi lidhjet e gjakut dhe ato miqësore. Filizat e para të këtij krimi datojnë në vitet 1992, fill pas hyrjes së shoqatave të huaja dhe OJQ-ve islamike me intensitet në vendin tonë. Ky është studimi më i fundit i bërë nga një grup specialistësh kundër krimit të organizuar, të mbledhur nga disa institucione ligjzbatuese në vend. 
Këta specialistë kanë kaluar në skaner jetën e krimit në Shqipëri, kryesisht organizimin e grupeve kriminale. Ky studim, i mbështetur në të dhëna konkrete të regjistruara në arkivat e disa ministrive, tashmë ka kaluar edhe në duart e krerëve të vendit. Ajo që bie në sy në këtë studim është dhe mbështetja e sindikatave shqiptare të drogës nga segmente të shoqërisë VIP dhe të disa elitarëve të politikës, gjë që vështirëson goditjen e këtij krimi të organizuar, për të cilin pak ditë më parë në Bruksel u kërkua nga Shqipëria një angazhim më i madh. 
Si lindi mafia shqiptare
Gjithçka ka nisur në vitin 1992, kur ka qënë dhe viti i vendosjes së shoqatave të huaja dhe OJQ-ve nga vendet orientale e islamike në Shqipëri. Kështu thuhet në studim, për fillesat e themelimit të grupeve kriminale aspak me përvojë, në vendin tonë. Grupi i specialistëve që njohin mirë fushën e trafiqeve të paligjshme, e kryesisht atë të drogës, vë në dukje se gjatë viteve 1994-1995, në vendin tonë nuk ka patur grupe të instaluara e të mirëfillta për trafikun e lëndëve narkotike. Transporti dhe shpërndarja e drogave nëpërmjet vendit tonë, ka qënë eskluzivitet i kriminelëve ordinerë,-thuhet në studim. Teknikat kanë qënë të vjedhura nga vendet e tjera të rajonit. Droga vinte e paketuar në 2-4 kilogramë dhe me cilësi jo të mirë, nga vendet orientale dhe nga Turqia. Asokohe, grupet kriminale shqiptare nuk ishin të pasura dhe në këmbim u premtonin grupeve të huaja trafikimin pa pagesë të klandestinëve, kryesisht kurdëve. Malli nuk merrej me para të thata në dorë, por në këmbim të trafikimit me mjete lundruese të emigrantëve të Lindjes drejt Perëndimit. Por kjo tregti primitive do të zgjaste vetëm dy vjet. Rreth vitit 1996, kur rritet dhe ekonomia vendase, sipas specialistëve të Rendit që kanë bërë studimin, grupet shqiptare fillojnë të blejnë drogën me para në dorë. Arsyeja ishte fare e thjeshtë. Ishin gjetur mjetet dhe teknikat e transportimit të drogës drejt Perëndimit nga grupet kriminale shqiptare, të cilët kishin gjetur mbështetjen e homologëve të tyre perëndimorë. Bliheshin mjetet motorike që shërbenin për transport klandestinësh dhe lëndësh narkotike, kryesisht heroinës dhe marihuanës që vinte nga Lindja e Largët. Ndërsa trafiku i kokainës , sipas specialistëve të antidrogës, mbetet ekskluzivitet i kolumbianëve dhe në Shqipëri, fundi i këtij trafiku shënohet me goditjen e grupit Kokaina. 
Si u forcua mafia shqiptare 
Vitet 1996-1997 konsiderohen si periudha e lulëzimit të grupeve të krimit të organizuar me trung shqiptar. Pozita e vendit tonë dhe kushtet social-politike ishin shkaqet kryesore të këtij përparimi të grupeve kriminale shqiptare,- thuhet në këtë studim të specialistëve të policisë. Mosfunksionimi i strukturave përkatëse të policisë dhe shtetit krijonin hapësira për veprim të grupeve kriminale. Por dhe rritja e suportit nga grupet perëndimore dhe ato të rajonit, që kishin interes në trafikun e narkotikëve dhe të njerëzve, cilësohet si shkak për forcimin e grupeve shqiptare. Grupet e huaja kishin nevojën e homologëve shqiptarë, për shkak se vendi ynë ishte një portë parajse për ta, në kushtet e mungesës totale të forcës së shtetit. Pavarësia e grupeve shqiptare ka ardhur si pasojë e fuqizimit ekonomik të tyre dhe krijimi i mundësive për ta menaxhuar vetë trafikun, pa qënë nevoja e ndërhyrjeve. Në këtë mënyrë grupet e huaja janë detyruar të bëjnë aleanca me shqiptarët, që nisën të kontrollojnë dhe territoret e vendeve fqinje.

----------


## BlueBaron

*Korrupsioni në administratë.*

Që në gjenezën e tyre, grupet kriminale shfrytëzuan korrupsionin në qarqet e larta të administratës shtetërore shqiptare. Sipas studimit për trafikun e drogës, grupet e organizuara kriminale kanë synuar të siguronin mbështjetjen e personave me pushtet, për të kryer aktivitetin e tyre. Ky fenomen nuk është tipik shqiptar. Sipas raportit të mësipërm, edhe grupet kriminale greke, turke apo kolumbiane kanë vepruar në të njëjtën mënyrë: kanë shfrytëzuar korrupsionin në administratën shtetërore. Sipas grupit të specialistëve që kanë bërë studimin, korrupsioni në administratë ishte një shkak që lufta ndaj krimit të organizuar ka qënë tepër e dobët. Përmasat galopante të këtij krimi sunduan për vite me radhë, deri në vitet e fundit, kohë në të cilën po bëhen përpjekje për të luftuar krimin e organizuar.



*Gjashtë veçoritë e mafias shqiptare.*

Çfarë e dallon mafian shqiptare nga ato të vendeve të tjera më të zhvilluara? Kësaj pyetjeje i janë përgjigjur specialistët që punojnë në fushën e luftës kundër krimit të organizuar, në studimin e tyre më të fundit. Janë gjashtë veçori kryesore, që dallojnë sindikatat shqiptare të krimit nga ato të vendeve të tjera. E para është struktura hierarkike e organizimit të grupit, e ndërtuar mbi bazat e njohjeve miqësore dhe lidhjeve të gjakut, pak a shumë si mafia italiane, por që ka gërshetime. Mosha e re e kontigjentit kriminal që militon në këto sindikata, është një tjetër veçori i grupeve kriminale shqiptare. Në studim thuhet se shqiptarët kanë status të veçantë për ushtrimin e dhunës, agresivitet me nivelin ekonomik dhe lëvizshmëri në terren, veçori këto që janë bërë problem për autoritetet policore në vendet perëndimore. Një tjetër veçori e përmendur në raport është e aftësia e grupeve shqiptare për të krijuar hapësira të reja për trafikimin e lëndëve narkotike. Por një nga tiparet e veçanta të mafias shqiptare brenda dhe jashtë vendit tonë, është cilësuar dendësimi i shpejtë i strukturës së krimit, duke iu përshtatur vendeve, pavarësisht nga goditja e policive dhe përpjekiet e vendeve për të vepruar.

----------


## BlueBaron

*Droga vjen nga Turqia dhe shpërndahet drejt Italisë, Greqisë dhe vendeve të Europës Juglindore. Epiqendrat e trafikantëve janë Tirana, Durrësi e Fieri.*  


Në Shqipëri funksionojnë 30 linja të trafikut ndërkombëtar të lëndëve narkotike. Sipas studimit të bërë nga specialistët e antikrimit të organizuar në disa dikastere, janë 22 linja të trafikut të heroinës nga Afganistani e Turqia drejt Perëndimit, që shfrytëzojnë si vend tranzit, territorin shqiptar. Ndërsa rrugët e trafikut të kanabisit janë vetëm 8. Grupet shqiptare me trafikun që kryejnë, sipas studimit, sigurojnë e qarkullojnë dhjetëra milionë dollarë fitime, që i riciklojnë në biznese të fuqishme, kryesisht në fushën e ndërtimit. Për këtë vit, gjatë konferencës për luftën kundër drogës të mbajtur në Tiranë, u tha se ishin kapur nga policia shqiptare rreth 200 kg heroinë dhe një sasi në disa tonë për marihuanën dhe canabisin, përfshi asgjësimin e bimëve të mbjella brenda vendit. Por sipas specialistëve, minusi më i madh për policinë shqiptare mbetet mungesa e mjeteve bashkëkohore për të kontrolluar trafiqet e drogës. Konkretisht nevojiten skanera që kushtojnë, për të zbuluar se çfarë mbartin automjetet që kalojnë në pikat kufitare. 
Epiqendrat e trafikantëve 
Epiqendrat e trafikut të drogës në vend janë Tirana, Durrësi dhe Fieri, ndërsa ka tendenca të theksuara në vijën bregdetare veriore të vendit, kryesisht porti i Shëngjinit. Duke parë gamën e veprimit të grupeve të organizuara shqiptare, është e nevojshme dhe e domosdoshme që të ketë bashkëpunim ndërshtetëror për të goditur krimin e organizuar,- sugjeron grupi i specialistëve në analizën që ka kryer dhe kërkuar pas disa muajve punë intensive. Drejtuesit shqiptarë të sindikatave të drogës janë të lidhur ngushtë me mafian turke, nga vjen malli dhe mafian italiane, ku përcillet. Specialistët e luftës kundër drogës shpjegojnë se Tirana është kryeqyteti dhe metropoli i vendit, ku janë instaluar dhe kanë bazën grupet më të mëdha të trafikut të drogës. Po kështu, në kryeqytet gërshetohen të gjitha rrugëkalimet dhe veprimtaritë e rëndësishme, ndërkohë që ka shumë mundësi për riciklimin e parave të pista. Durrësi është një port i madh dhe pikë kyçe për ekonominë e brishtë të vendit tonë. Aty ka shumëllojshmëri transportesh, mjetesh lundruese, nga të cilat përfitojnë trafikantët, por dhe vendosje të biznesmenëve të huaj, që kanë krijuar miqësi me vendasit. Ndërsa në Fier, ekonomia e dobët ka nxitur aktivizimin e njerëzve në trafikun e narkotikëve dhe marrjen përsipër të rrugëve të vështira, për të trafikuar drogën, kryesisht heroinë. 
Linjat 
Një fakt i rëndësishëm që përmendet në studim është se 57 për qind e të kapurve për drogë në Zvicër janë kosovarë dhe shqiptarë. Pjesa më e madhe e shqiptarëve janë nga Fieri dhe Berati. 
Një vend të rëndësishëm në studimin e bërë nga specialistët e institucioneve ligjzbatuese janë linjat e trafikut të drogës, që shfrytëzojnë si vend tranzit Shqipërinë. Sipas specialistëve, Turqia është furnizuesja direkte e trafikantëve shqiptarë, që ndihmojnë për ta kaluar drogën përtej Adriatikut. Linjat më të njohura janë ato Turqi-Shqipëri-Greqi, Turqi-Shqipëri-Itali, Turqi-Shqipëri-Mal i Zi, Turqi-Shqipëri-Kosovë, ndërkohë që dyshohet edhe transportimi me linjë ajrore, me destinacion përfundimtar Francën. Ndërsa marihuana dhe kanabisi njeh si linja ato të kalimit nga vendi në drejtim të Greqisë, Malit të Zi dhe pak drejt Italisë. 



*1. Linjat e heroinës*

_Turqi - Shqipëri  Greqi_
Qafë Thanë - Elbasan - Tiranë - Fier - Vlorë  Sarandë-Qafë  Bot
Hani i Hotit  Shkodër  Tiranë - Fier  Sarandë- Qafë Bot
Maqedoni - Shqipëri  Greqi- Qafë Thanë- Kapshticë - Selanik
Tiranë- Korçë  Kapshticë- Selanik

_Turqi - Shqipëri - Itali_
Qafë Thanë  Elbasan - Tiranë - Fier  Vlorë- Itali 
Qafë Thanë - Elbasan - Tiranë - Durrës  Itali.
Turqi  Bullgari  Maqedoni  Shqipëri- Dibër- Tiranë  Vlorë  Itali 
Turqi - Shqipëri- Durrës  Itali- Francë 
Turqi  Maqedoni  Shqipëri Itali
Turqi  Greqi  Shqipëri-Itali
Maqedoni  Dibër-Tiranë  Durrës  Itali
Mali i Zi  Hani i Hotit - Shkodër  Lezhë  Itali
Lezhë-Durrës-Itali 

_Turqi-Shqipëri-Ballkan_  
Fier-Tiranë-Bajram Curri Kosovë
Fier-Tiranë-Bajram Curri (Qaf Morini) Kosovë
Tiranë  Lezhë (në rrugë detare)  Mali i Zi
Tiranë  Lezhë - ShkodërItali
Tiranë  Dibër Maqedoni 
Shkodër  Kukës  Kosovë
Shijak  Shkodër  Mal i Zi 
Tiranë - Lezhë - Mali i Zi 
Tiranë - Shkodër- Velipojë - Mali i Zi 
Lezhë  Durrës  Itali


*2. Linjat e trafikut të canabis sativa nga territori shqiptar jashtë tij*

Gjirokastër - Lazarat  Greqi
Borsh - Sarandë  Greqi
Skrapar - Ballsh  Gjirokastër  Greqi
Sarandë - Kakavijë, Greqi
Bilisht - Vërnik  Greqi
Elbasan  Korçë - Greqi
Shkodër  Shllak - Mal i Zi
Fier Lezhë - Shkodër  Mali i Zi

----------


## shirokas

*Shume te drejta ato qe thua skuthi i vogel te cilave su heq asnje presje.
Shume materiale ka edhe revista gjeo-politike Limes e botume ne Itali sidomos numri i janarit 1998 i cili i eshte dediku kesaj teme.*

Desha te shtoj dicka.Me sa di une krimi nderkombetar shqiptar me gjithe format e tia ka fillu shume me heret....mund te them qe ne vitet 1985 pak a shume.....
Nga Sigurimi i shtetit me motorskafe behej konratbanda e cigareve nga portet e Shengjinit Durresit e vlores per ne drejtim te Italise..Shume shpesh ne keto vite ka pase konflikte ne det te hapur mes kontrabandistave Shqiptare dhe atyre Malazeze per shkak te interesave te medha.
Askush nuk me pengon te dyshoj qe perveq kontabandes se cigareve qe behej ne drite te diellit te mos behej edhe ndonje gje tjeter droge armesh etj etj.
Plus qe jane ish sigurimsat ata qe kishin bazat brenda dhe jashte vendi,lidhjet,kontaktet,eksperincen, paret (dollaret ) neper duar e sasira te medha e qe filluan te paret ''MAFIEN'' ne stil te madh ne vitet 90'
Per mua ''mafia'' jone i ka rrenjet ne ish sigurimsat shume me para se 1992.

----------


## Brari

cfar 85-se mor Cin Lin Kin i shirokes..

A e ke degju .. tre shirokas nji Kinez...?

Barsalet Shkodrane e dale besoj ne koh te miqsise Kine Shqiperi..

shirokasit i kan emrat zakonisht.. Lin   Min  cin Kin  etj.. Pra tre shirokas nji Kinez  than shkodranet...lol..

Ne kujtimet e Petrit Veles mes tjerash lexon...

ishte viti 1945.. ne birucat e polici-sigurimit te Vlores thot ai..mes tjereve ishte dhe fermeri italian i Llakatundit..
po me mua ckan thosh i ngrati.. i kam dhene hysni kapos gjat luftes mijra e mijra monedha floriri  qe na i ka kerkuar per luften..


...


Por cili partizan bleu kepuc a golf leshi a buk me flori?

ata te ngratet buk that hengren me ci dha populli.. Pra florinjte vanë ne xhepa te Birose.. pra te shefit te hysniut..Ver Dulles..
Po floriri i Rubikut.. po florijte qe ju moren "burgjezevë"..ku vane?

Nejse..

Qe ne koh te Ver Dull Met she Kadri Hysni Ramizit.. pra qe nga vitet 70 -te.. ku Porti Durresit qe ishte zon e ndaluar per popullin.. e dinin njerzit nga telefoni pesh pesh goj me goj e vesh me vesh.. nga mileti me partishmeri hammallo dokero-terbaciot -jevgjito katundaro-qelbanik .. qe punonte ne Portin e Durresit e dinin se.. ne nje zon te caktuar te Portit nuk mund te shkohej as nga vet puntoret e Portit.. por vec nga nje Elite.. dokero-proletare sigurimse..qe benin ngarkim shkarkim te mallrave sekrete nga anije misterioze..

Signor Antonio.. permendej ne zyrat e Portit e ushtri policise qe ruante det-ajrin e Durresit..

Alooo sho komisar..nje anije duket ne kuadratin x y .. a ta raportoj lart?
e mo ti.. mo na caj b.ithen se eshte sinjor antonua.. i thosh shefi  ushtar katunarit.. vrojtues a kufitar a marinaro bregdetar..

qazim Myftiu .. nje oficer sigurimi  i caktuar nga Kadri Dullat ishte Sinjor Antonio.. i cili kinse nje sipermarres privat jepte merrte me kamorra Mafien e Italise.. dhe anijet e Mafies hynin dilnin naten ne Portin Revolucionaro enverist marksist te Durresit e shkarkonin mall mafioz e merrnin mall mafioz..

Me von flitej se sinjor antonio mori si ndihmes dhe nje far lorenci.. spiun bi r kopil ku.rve diku me origjin Lezho zadrimore..e kush dreqin e di..sakte.. e ka vazhdu kjo kontrabanda per 7 pal qejfe me urdher te Dull Mafiozit..qefliut te Kostumeve te shtrenjta me ngjyra europiane aspak sipas modeleve bolsheviko Kineze..por si te nje aristokrati franko amerikan.. dhe kjo kontrabande ka qene patjeter e njohur dhe e miratuar nga Andreotet e Kraksat e italise Mafioze..



Sot thuhet se kontrabanden e drejton direkt toska i Nanos.. pra ate te madhen.. kurse bizhdilat e fierit e Beratit i vene qe te kapen neper kakavija me kakardhija.. qe ti thuhet Brukselit .. ja po luftojme mafine..

Ja e pate si filloj pro Nanos te beje fushate dhe qeveria italiane..kto dite..

Do ju punesojme ..do ju ndihmojme etjetj. .. thane Januc kodoshi me te tjere..



keshtu thone  mileti e keto kam degjuar une nga mileti..kush di me shume le te flase..

----------


## BlueBaron

... Ket Qazim Myftiun e kam degjuar dhe une nga plaku. Nipin e Qazimit e ka pas shok te ngushte plaku. Ky Qazimi nuk ka pas femije dhe kete Lorencin qe thu ti Braro do e kete pas ndonje kusheri a farefis, pasi ne fillim ai donte te merrte per ndihmes nipin e vet, po ky ishte tip fryksi e dhjaksi dhe nuk ja mbante me u heq si "bixinesmen". Menyra figurative e percjelljes se ngjarjeve nga Brari eshte shume reale. Ne nje bisede qe kam pas me nje napolitan edhe ai te njejtat gjera thoshte per "Bixinesin e Shqiptareve" dhe ishte i sigurte per kete pasi i jati i tij kishte qene nje kontrabandist cigaresh dhe me ate pune kishte mbajt familjen ...

----------


## Brari

... Të duash TIRONEN është kënaqësi. Të urresh Partizonin është detyrë ...

thue ti skuthi  i vogel..

mirpo nuk eshte qashtu or nipce..

Partizani sportdashesve nuk u kujton Dullen por Loro Boricin , Panajotin, sabah Bizin e deri ke kto kaqolat e rinj te kohes se futbollit me Para.. 
prandaj mos e co arsyetimin tend ne kto qafa pa llogjik..ose qorr sokake..
Edhe Dinamo pamvaresisht se ishte ekip i Ministrise se brendeshme nuk na kujton Spacin e Bulqizen por kreshnik tartarin Asllan Rusin.. Shyq Ballgjinin Silva turdiun  e ela Tasen e Skender Jarecin.. Pra njerez qe as e mbollen e as e volen Regjimin.. 
Luajten Sport me pasion pa i bere keq askujt..

hiqe at parull se i vret syte njerzve te pjekur e dukesh si cun pazari qe shet fara lule dilli te dera shkolles.. 

ti je goxha cun..
Mos nigjo berberat e lagjes .. se nuk i dihet se cilet kan qene fuksat.. 
A berberat a oficerat..e Sportistet leri te qete.. 


qashtu..

----------


## BOKE

> hiqe at parull se i vret syte njerzve te pjekur e *dukesh si cun pazari qe shet fara lule dilli te dera shkolles.. 
> 
> Mos nigjo berberat e lagjes .. se nuk i dihet se cilet kan qene fuksat.. 
> A berberat a oficerat*..e Sportistet leri te qete..



Je i modh Braro.

----------


## BlueBaron

> ... Të duash TIRONEN është kënaqësi. Të urresh Partizonin është detyrë ...
> 
> thue ti skuthi  i vogel..
> 
> mirpo nuk eshte qashtu or nipce..
> 
> Partizani sportdashesve nuk u kujton Dullen por Loro Boricin , Panajotin, sabah Bizin e deri ke kto kaqolat e rinj te kohes se futbollit me Para.. 
> prandaj mos e co arsyetimin tend ne kto qafa pa llogjik..ose qorr sokake..
> Edhe Dinamo pamvaresisht se ishte ekip i Ministrise se brendeshme nuk na kujton Spacin e Bulqizen por kreshnik tartarin Asllan Rusin.. Shyq Ballgjinin Silva turdiun  e ela Tasen e Skender Jarecin.. Pra njerez qe as e mbollen e as e volen Regjimin.. 
> ...



... hahahahahahahahahahaha Braro, kom qesh me shpirt. Ajo shprehje Braro, eshte shprehje e paster tifozash. Skuadra mbetet, lojtaret shkojn e vijn i dashur Brar. Tifozi i paster asnjehere nuk urren lojtarin, ate ai mund te mos e pelqeje per momentin apo kohen. Partizani dhe Dinamo, jane krijim i diktatures. Ato u krijuan mbi kurrizin e skuadrave te qyteteve qe kane nje histori shume me te larget se keto dy mostra. Fitoret e tyre ishin fitore te rregjimit. E di ti Brar, si i hoqen SK Tiranes (atekohe 17 Nentori) titullin e trete rrjesht vetem e vetem mos ta fitonte Tirana, dhe ja dhane askujt tjeter veç Dinamos qe sot e kesaj dite UEFA nuk e njeh, pasi Partizani ishte larg kreut. E pra Brar, Tirana gjithmone eshte sulmuar nga diktatura. Sa here kishte ndeshje derbi Tirana - Dinamo, Tirana - Partizani lojtaret me te mire te Tiranes do te therriteshin ne zbore, si e si vetem te mos luanin kunder Dinamos e Partizanit. Emrat e medhenj te gjithe i respektojne, e jo vetem emrat e medhenj, por te gjithe ata sportiste qe kane ngritur peshe zemrat e tifozeve. Do te duhej nje teme e veçante te te shpjegoja ndryshimin mes Tiranes dhe Partizanit + Dinamos ...
... po postoj ne kete shkrim dhe nje ndodhi te treguar nga Skender Sallaku ...

*Unë, Hysen Hakani dhe oficeri tifoz i Partizanit*

_Nga Skënder SALLAKU_

Pershendetje te gjithe dashamiresve te SK Tiranes, njekohesisht pergezime atyre qe krijuan kete website. Por natyrisht qe pershendetja te me zere vend do t'ju tregoj nje ndodhi gazmore qe lidhet me nje ndeshje futbolli.
Luante Tirana me Partizanin. Kishte gati 10 vjet qe nga skuadra e Partizanit ishte larguar i madhi Loro Borici. Ne ndeshje une kisha shkuar me Hysen Hakanin, i cili e kishte per zakon te tallej dhe te ngacmonte te tjeret, aq me teper tifozat e Partizanit. Kishim bileta ne tribune. Here pas here Hyseni therriste: "Jepi Loro! Forca Loro!".
Njerezit perreth filluan ta shikojne si te habitur. Aq i perseritur qe ky veprim, sa qe nje oficer qe ndodhej aty prane (sigurisht tifoz i Partizanit), u kthye i nxehur nga Hyseni dhe i tha:
- Ore ku e shikon Loron ti?
- Ja mo - i pergjigjet Hyseni,- nuk e shikon ate te gjatin? Jepi Loro! Forca Loro!
Oficeri u nxeh edhe me shume pasi vemendja e spektatoreve ishte shkeputur tashme nga ndeshja, ata po ndiqnin me kuriozitet dialogun. Ai shume serioz ngre zerin edhe me shume edhe i thote:
- E shikon kete ketu ti - duke treguar me dore nga shoku i tij ne krah, nje zeshkan trupmadh, pak i frikshem ne pamje, - ky ketu te mer gjak ne vetull!!!!
- UUUUUU - u degjua zeri i spektatoreve.
Ja kthen Hyseni:
- Po kete ketu e shikon ti - duke bere me dore nga une,- ky ketu te heq lesh ne sqetull.
Ne tribune u degjuan duartrokitje dhe te qeshura qe rralle here ishin degjuar ...


P.S. te keshilloj te shkosh te vizitosh temat tek Sporti Shqiptar ketu ne forum ...

----------


## Brari

lol

Me gjej nje humor qe ka bere skender sallaku ne pallat sportit ne lidhje me pensionet dhe biografite.. se ish anku Vitorja pse ai e mori para saj pensionin a dicka e tille dhe ai tha dicka te bukur..

Boku..lol.

jan te lezetshem tifozat..

si su bona kurr tifoz une..
Vetem me maradonen u bera ca vjet.. pastaj  nuk cava kryt ma per tifozlliqe..

Skutho po vet a lu futboll ti?
kur te vi ne Tiron  po te boj i zo e vi dhe un me lujt se po me han kembet.. plasa..

Ne teme tash...

E permendem at Qazimin por te mos e ngatrrojme se.. ai vertet kish pune me mafioze por.. ai bente nje detyre te caktuar nga Shteti.. dhe se ai vete nuk ishte nje Mafioz..

----------


## dardajan

Nuk  jam  shum  dakort  me  skuthin  dhe  jam  me  shum  me  brarin  dhe  shiroken pasi  ato  studimet  i  bejne  njerez  qe  rrine  neper  zyra  dhe  jo  ne  terren,  prandaj  un  ne  shkrimet  mia   shkruaj  vatem  ato  qe  kam  qen  deshmitar  vet  ose  mi  kane  then  persona  shum  afer  burimit  te  lajmit  duke  evituar  te  shtremberoj  realitetin .
Pse  jam  me  brarin  dhe  shiroken  ;  sepse  aty  ku  banoja  une  jetonte,  ose  me  sakt  erdhi  per  te  jetuar  pas  largimit  te  detyruar    si  person  i  pa  deshiruar   nga  Italia  pjestari  i  ambasades  I.d  rreth  viteve  80-85  mbasi  u  zbulua  aktiviteti  i  tij  ne  kundershtim  me  ligjet  italiane.
Ky  zbulim  ne  ate  kohe  eshte  dhene  nga  R.A.I   ne lajmet  kryesore  te   mbremjes  dhe  skemen  e   shperndarjes  se  cigareve  nga  Shqiperia  dhe  montenegro  drejt  brigjeve  te  pulies.
Dhe  gjithashtu  nuk  jam  dakort  me  ate  studimin  qe  mafia  shqiptare  ka  lindur  me  ardhjen  e  atyre  shoqatave  islamike  ne  Shqiperi,  kjo  per  medimin  tim  behet  me  qellim  qe  te  na  nxjerin  si  islamik  te  rrezikshem  qe  po  prishim  rendin  ne  europ ,  gje  qe  nuk  esht  e  vertet  pasi  Shqiptaret  zanatin  e  droges  prostitucionit  kriminalitetin  e  mesuan  ne  perendim   e  praktikuan  atje fituan    atje dhe  e  sollen  edhe  ne  Shqiperi  ku  korruptuan " politikanet "
tane  per  te  kaluar  ne  nje stad  me  te  lart  te  organizimit  te  tyre. 
Per  kete  do  tju  jap  shembuj   nga  terreni   dhe jo  llafe  zyrash ,  por  sot nuk  kam  kohe.



Shenim;  KJO  TIRONA  KA  CA  HUQE  PO  NA  GRIS  BLUZAT  E  KUQE
esht  nje  keng  stadiumi  kur  Gim  Murati  i  futi  dy  gola  me  kok  Tirones
duke  fituar  2-1  dhe  kampionatin  nese  nuk  gaboj.
un  ather  kam  qen  10 -vjec  pak  a shum  dhe  Gimi  e  kishte  shpin  30-metra  nga  une  ke    rruga  m.gjollesha stadiumi  dinamo  ,  e  mbaj  mend  si  tani  pasi  gjith   lagja  u  mbush  me  tifoza  te partizonit  dhe  gimin  e sollen  ne  krah  ne  shpi,  nga  ajo  dit  un  u  bera  tifoz  i  partizonit  ato  te  tjerat  jan  llafe  pa  buk.

----------


## BlueBaron

... Po, dardajan, ne shkrimet e sjella nga une ka disa gjera qe mund te duken trillime si ajo e organizatave islamike, por te tjerat kane nje perqindje te larte realiteti. Eshte e vertete se raportet me te sakta jane te njerezve te terrenit, por informacioni i mbledhur ne terren analizohet neper zyra ...




... Tifozat e Partizonit, mos na grijn sallat, se TIRONA i vuni orarin zyrtar (7-3) ...

----------


## dardajan

Prostituzioni   ne  Shqiperi  ka  qene  pothuajse  0 ,  deri  ne  vitet  90   me perjashtim  te  disa  femrave qe  kishin  dale  jasht  kontrollit   familjar   ose  nuk  kishin  nje  familje  te  vertete  keto  njiheshin  me  gisht  nga  te  gjithe  dhe  kalonin  dore  me  dore   ne  lagjen  time  ishin  dy  te  dores   fundit  dhe nja  dy  me  te  fshehura  pra  qe  nuk  dilnin  hapur.
Por  me  emigrimin  jasht  keto  ishin  te  parat  qe   shkuan  dhe  bashk  me  ta  edhe  nje  pjes  e  madhe  djemsh  qe  ishin  denuar  nga  regjimi  per   rahje  hajdutllik,  apo  organizim  te   basteve  dhe  llotove ,  etj...
Por  ketyre  shum  shpejt  ju  shtunan  rradhet  edhe  me  njerez  te  tjere  qe  nuk  kane  patur  probleme  me  ligjin   por   per te vetmen  arsye  se  ato  po  benin  pare  ,lek , dhe  ne  ku  ka  lek   i  futemi  tgjith  nga  mrapa  se  mos  na  e  kaloj  ai  tjetri,,, pamvarsisht  se  po  qisim  motrat  tona  ne rruge  .
Situata  e prostituzionit  ne  Itali   ne  vitet  90  ishte  kjo,
Neper  rruge  kishte  vetem   femra  nga  Afrika dhe  pak  Italiane  te  moshuara  nga  35 vjec  e  lart.
Femrat  shqiptare  qe  i  hyne  kesaj  rruge  ishin  te  disa  kategorive ;
1-me  vetdije  te  plote  ku  po  shkonin dhe  cfar  pune  do  benin
2-me  mashtrim  per  pune  ne  hotel  apo  restorant per  larje  pjatash
3- me  mashtrim  per  martese 
4-me  dhune  te  grabitura  nga  shtepite
5-  nga  halli  per  te  mbajtur  familjet  ne  Shqiperi  pasi  ishin  shum  femij,  por  duke  e  ditur   destinazionin
6-mbasi  jan  martuar  kan  ardhur  per  nje  jet  me  te  mir  por  perball  veshtiresive  jane  dorezuar  dhe ka  nxjer  nusen  ne   rruge.
te  gjitha  rastet  i  kam  takuar  personalisht   pesi  ketu  ku  banoj  eshte  nje  rruge  qe  njifet  ne  te  gjith  Italine  si  rruga  e  kurvave  pasi   i  gjen  cdo  50m
ne  grup  nga  3-4  per  rreth   8  km.
Ato  vin  nga  Milano  dhe  qytete  te  tjera  hyn  ne  nje  lokal  shkojne  ne  banje 
dhe  ndrohen  per   pune ,  neper  vendet  e  punes  shkojn  me  auto  stop,  
ndersa  cunat  qe i  ruajn  bejn  shpesh  xhiro  me makin  per  kontroll  dhe  hyjne  ne  ndonje  lokal  ku  kalojne  naten  duke  pire.Zonat  jane  te  ndara  mire  dhe  askush  nuk  mund  te  fus   ne  zonat  e   njeri  tjetrit  nje  femer  pasi i  ul  perqindjen  e  fitimit  ne  te  kundert  ndodhin  perleshje  si  kaubojsat.
Keta  pastaj  njihen  dhe  formojne  grupe  sipas  qyteteve  nga  kan  ardhur  dhe  grupet  me  te  forta  kan  qene  dhe   jan  durrsaket  ,  elbasonsit  , fieraket ,  dhe  tironsit  shum  pak.
Por  ka  edhe  nga  ata  qe  preferojn  te  jene  me  vete  pa  u  perzier  ne  grup.
NJe  femer  sillte  nga  150--500  euro  ne  nje  nate  por  kishte  individ  qe  kishin  nga  5-6  femra  qe  punonin  per  ta,  dhe  fitimi  ishte  reth  1500  euro  per  nate,dhe  kjo  nxori  problemin  e  cuarjes  ne  shqiperi  dhe  investimit  te  tyre.  Pra  arriti  nje  moment  qe kapot  u  kthyen  ne  Shqiperi  per  te  investuar  parate  dhe lan  nje  person  me  pagese  qe  te  ruaj  dhe  mledhe  parate  per  hesap  te  tyre  kjo  edhe  per  faktin  sepse  ishin  te  ndjekur  nga  polizia.
Por   mbas  disa  vjet   pune  te  tille  kuptuan  se  femrat  nga  Shqipria  ishin  me  shum  probleme  pasi  njerzit  e  tyre  kur  mernin  vesh  emrin  e  personit  qe  kish  vajzen  e  egzekutonin  si  ne  Shqiperi  dhe  jasht  saj.
Prandaj  mbas  vitit  2000  femrat  shqiptare u   zevendesuan  me  moldave  ruse ,rumune,  etj,,  por  ekzistojn  ende  ato qe  nuk  duan  te  kthehen  dhe  qe  kan  ber  pazar  me  cunat  e  tyre  per  perqindjen  e  fitimit ,  ose kan  dale  si  firme  me  vete.
Detyra  e  cunit qe  ka  nje  prostitut    eshte  te  ruaj  ate  dhe  te  pergjigjet  per  jeten  e  saj ta  ruaj  nga  grabitjet  nga  perdhunimet  ne  grup,  dhe  nga  cdo  rrezik  tjeter  prandaj  per  kete  ata  levizin  te  armatosur  gjat  nates,  dhe  femrat  i  kan  paisur  me  telefon  per  ti  sinjalizuar   cdo  dyshim .
Prandaj  duan  apo  nuk  duan  ata  kan  hyre  ne  boten  e  krimit   dhe  hapi  tjeter  per  ne  boten  e  droges  esht  shum  afer.

Ku  u  investuan  gjith  keto  lek  ;  Si  fillim  atje  ku  fitimi  ishte  me  i  madh  dhe me  i  shpejt  ,  ne  organizimin  dhe  trasportin  e  njerezve  ne  destinazione  te  caktuara ,  duke  blere  edhe  mjete  pune   si  gomone ,  motoskaf makina  qe  benin  trasportin  ne  anen  tjeter  te  detit   deri  neper  stazionet  e  trenit.

Por  kjo  rrug  fitimi  u  mbyll   nen  presionin  e  shteteve  fqinj  dhe  europian,prandaj  filluan  te  hapin  disa  lokale  derisa  te  gjenin  nje  rrug  tjeter  investimi.



Por  gjat  kesaj  kohe  nje rrug  tjeter  fitimi  ishte  hapur  ajo  e  droges  ku  si  tek  e  para  u  futen  te  gjith  me  kok  kush  te  bente  me  shum  lek, dhe  ky  vend  ishte  zvicera .

Kur  them  te  gjith  kam  parasysh  vetem  llumin  e  shoqeris  Shqiptare  por  me  pas  do  te shohim  se  deri ku   ka  arritur  ai  llum ,  

Shum  nga ne  i  njohin  me  gisht  keta  persona , disa  jan  gjall  disa  kan  vdekur
por  askush  merr  guzimin .......

----------


## BlueBaron

... Shume i sakte shkrimi i Dardajan, kjo eshte pak a shume skema e funksionimit te Prostitucionit. Te pakta jane ato vajza qe i largohen trotuareve ...

----------


## dardajan

Shqiptaret  deri  ne  vitet  90  nuk  e  njihnin  drogen  edhe  po  ta  kishin  perpara  syve  ndersa  sot  e  njohin  vetem  nga  era  se  ca  cilsie  eshte.
Por  si  arriten  deri  ketu;
Me  emigrimin  e  tyre  ne  vendet   evropiane    shumica  e  shqiptareve  u  sistemuan  neper  pune  te  ndryshme , por nje  pjes  e  tyre   preferoj  te   behej  i  pasur  me  shpejt  dhe  me  mé  shum  rrezik per veten .
Vendi  ku  mund  te   arihej  kjo  ishte  Zvicera,  dhe  nisen  te  shperndajne  si  dora  e fundit  ku  rreziku  esht  me  i  madh  dhe   fitimi  i  vogel, furnizuesit  e  tyre  ne  pjesen  me  te  madhe  ishin  Kosovar  ,  Shqiptaret  vinin  ne  Zvicer  nga  Como  e  Italise   pasi  ky  kalim  nuk  ishte  shum  i  forte ne  dogane, dhe  mbasi  punonin   disa  jave  ktheheshin  ne  Itali ,  kjo  gje  zgjati  perrreth  1  vit
ku  ata  u  njohen  me  terenin  ruget  e  hyrjes  dhe  daljes  pa  problem  krijuan nje klientele  perdoruesish  te  sigurte  gjeten  ose  krijuan  menyren  e   dergimit  te  fitimeve  ne  shqiperi,  pra   kishin  fituar  orientimin  ne  boten  e  droges  dhe kishin  krijuar  rjetet  e  tyre  te  shperndarjes  dhe  te  zonave.
Prandaj  hapi  i  dyte  i  tyre  ishte  te  merrnin  mallin  sa  me  afer   burimit per  te  rritur  fitimet   dhe  kjo  u  arrit  duke  eliminuar  ndermjetsit  dhe  duke  e  blere  vete  mallin  qe  me  pas e  shperndanin  mernin  shtepi  me  qera  dhe  benin   perzieren  e   mallit  dhe  dozimin  e  tyre,  duke  krijuar  keshtu  laboratoret  e  para  te  perpunimit    te   droges    nga  Shqiptaret   te  cilet  nderoheshin  cdo  15  dit  ose  nje  muaj  perndryshe  arestimi  ishte  i  sigurt .
Dhe  ky  ka  qene  momenti  i  lindjes  se  grupeve  te  organizuara   qe  perbeheshin  nga  kryetari  qe  merrej  me  blerjen  e  mallit  dhe  krijimin  e lidhjeve  sa  me  afer  burimit  te  mallit,  dhe  per  cilesine  e  tij  ,ne  kete  menyr fitimet  ishin  me  te  larta, pastaj  ishin  antaret  e  laboratorit  te  cilit  nuk  ekspozoheshin  ne  teren me  shperndarjen  ,e  mallit    dhe  paguheshin  sipas  nje perqindje  te  shitjes  se  mallit.
pjesa  tjeter  e  grupit  ishin  disa  persona  te  besuar  qe  merrnin  nje  sasi  dozash  dhe i  mbanin  diku  ku  shkonin  shperndarsit  per  tu  furnizuar  duke eliminuar  keshtu  qe  shperndarsit  te  shkonin  drejt  e  ne  laborator,pasi  shperndarsit  ishin  gjithmon  te  ndryshem  pasi  kapeshin  me  shpejt  nga  policia .
 Kjo  ishte  skema  e  nje  grupi  te  zakonshem  te  sapoformuar.
SI  behej  transporti  i  lekeve  ; 
ishte  shum  e  thjesht  ti  shkoje  tek nje  person  i  caktuar  dhe  i  thoje qe  do  dergoje  5000  franga  ne  kete  adres  ai  mbante  perqindjen  e  tij  10%
telefononte  dike   ne  Shqiperi   dhe  brenda  disa  oreve  parat  ishin  ne shtepi  tende  te  sigurta.
Dhe  hapi  tjeter  me  i  madh     ishte  ai  i  transportit  te  sasive   te medha  te  mallit  qe  behej  nga  kryetaret   qe  kishin  lidhje  te  drrejtperdrejta   me  doren  e  pare  dhe  kishin  fituar  besim .
Keshtu  qe  pervec  shperndarjes  perpunimit  ne  labrator  dhe  blerjes  moren  persiper  edhe  transportin  nga  nje  shtet  ne  nje  tjeter  dhe nga  nje  vend  ne  nje tjeter  brenda  nje  shteti,  duke njohur  keshtu  edhe  personat  e  dores  se pare  te  mallit  dhe  duke  bere  kerkes  per  blerjen  e  tij  direkt  qe  jo  gjithmon  dilte  me  sukses  pasi  ata  nuk  i  nderpresin  kollaj  lidhjet  e  vjetra  per  ato  te rejat  qe  nuk  jan  akoma te  sigurta.
Keshtu  qe  doli  problemi  i   krijimit  te  lidhjeve  direkte   dhe  gjetja  e   burimit 
te  sigurte  ,mbasi  kjo  ishte  arritur  duhej  te  gjeheshin  rruget  e  kalimit  te  mallit  qe  te  ishin  te   sigurta  dhe  kjo  u  arrit  me  marrjen  e  pashaportave  dipllomatike  ne  shqiperi  duke  korruptuar  zyrtar  te  larte  ne  polici   min  jashtme  dhe  ne  partite  politike  .
Dhe  ne  rastet  kur jan  ndaluar  nga  polizia  me  valixhe  plot  me  lek  kan  perdorur   imunitetin  dipllomatik   dhe  antarsimin  ne  Parti  per  te  justifikuar  prejardhjen  e  lekeve  per  sherbime  prtiake.
Ne  Shqiperi  jan  mbledhur  kapot    e  ketyre  grupeve  dhe  ata  te  prostituzionit
qe  ne  njefar  menyre  po  marrin  edhe  pushtetin  ne  duart  e  tyre   per  te  patur ne  vendet  kyce  personat  e  tyre,  shum  prej  atyre qe  vriten  ne  shqiperi   me  atentate   mafioze   jan  antar  ose  kryetar  te  ketyre  grupeve ,
Sepse  ne Shqiperi  edhe keto  grupe  jane  te  majte  ose te  djatht   qe  e  njohin  mir  njeri  tjetrin  dhe  investojn  per  nje parti  apo  nje  tjeter   ne  menyra  nga  me  te  thjeshtat  si  dhuratat ,  udhetime  falas , sponsor   e  deri  ne  me te  nderlikuarat  ...
Prandaj  dhe  rregullimi  i  Shqiperis  esht  i  veshtir    pasi  ne  krye  po  vihet  llumi
i  shoqeris   qe  ka  para  dhe kobure   e  aspak  gjak  Shqiptari .
Prandaj  kushdo  qe  do  fitoj  zgjedhjet  te  majtet  apo  te djathtet  asgje  nuk  do  ndryshoje  ne q.se  nuk  del  nje  pol  i  tret  qe  te  fitoj  mbi  50 %  qe  nuk  egziston  ende .

----------


## DYDRINAS

Brari,

Menyra jote e te shkruarit me ben per te qeshur mirepo ato qe thua jane me se te verteta.
Kontrabanda ka qene gjithnje ne Shqiperi,ndonese ne komunizem ajo ishte detyre e atyre qe kishin "detyre" ruajtjen e shtetit.
Brari ti di shume mire cigaret e Durresit qe dolen ne breg apo maunet dhe shoferet e tyre te famshem.
Asokohe ne Shqiperi hynte cdo gje por jo per popullin por per kasten drejtuese.
Ne Shqiperi nuk shiteshin fare xhinse,ore te shtrenjta,manjetofone etj por ne shume qytete tonat shihje njerez me veshje te tilla.Ato nuk shiteshin me para ne dore por me monedha ari.
Njoh nje shofer qe punonte vitet e fundit te komunizmit ne transportin nderkombetar dhe vete me ka treguar se cfare transporti bente ne Vjene (mall i mbyllur ne pako).
Brari ti e di shume mire se si lindi biznesi ne Shqiperi e nga kush lindi.Ato njerez jane sot nder biznesmenet me te medhenj te vendit.

Ketu ku jetoj njoh nje pronar restoranti napolitan.Eshte moshe e re dhe bashke me vellane ka disa restorante.Vete thote me te qeshur se beme para ne lumin Bune.Ai hynte e dilte ne Shqiperi e Mal te Zi me automatik dhe se ne dy anet e kufirit asnje nuk e pengonte.
Ndersa sot eshte vertete ashtu sic ka sjelle Skuthi i vogel ate materialin.
Kunderzbulimi i shteteve evropiane ka bere nje skaner te sakte te kontrabandes.

----------


## Brari

qe thua ti Qazim..disa here Kadareja  ka  terheq vemendjen..per "fondin sekret te PPsh-se"..
sigurisht ai di dicka se kot nuk flet..
dhe ato pakot qe thua ti  qe dergoheshin ne Vjene te "mbillura"  dicka kan pasur..
Kam folur ketu shpesh per nje paradoks..
thuhej se kishim "rrethim te eger imperialisto revizionist" ne ato vite..
Mirpo nuk del se ka pas rrethim sepse te caktuarit nga Partia kan dal e kan hy sa her kan dash e ku kan dasht neper europ e bote.. Vet Enveri sic e pershkruante njedizaj.. vete  nje plak terbaciot ish roje e Bllokmeneve.. kaloj me tren si kokrra e molles neper Moske-Kiev-Budapest-Vjene-Milano-Bolonja-Bari-- e pastaj me aeropllan ne Tirane..
Pra kaloj tamëm.. kur thon lalet.. mes dy boteve..armike..asaj revizioniste e imperialiste pa i ryre ferr ne kembe.e kjo ne vitet 60-te..
Kjo tregon se kryetari i shtetit stalinist..e kish grure ne tera kohet me revizionistet e imperialistet.. dhe sja kan cenuar kurre bile as ja kan ven ne diskutim.. "te drejte e tije" per te shtypur 50 vjet nje milet.. me emrin Shqiptar.. dhe ki sundim i nje NJESHI  nuk do kish perfunduar kurre te mos kish qene agjenti "imperialisto-Revizionist"  shoku Diabet..qe e largoj nga sundimi..se per impo e reva.. i kish vajtur 100 vite ai sundim..
Psh.. Ne Kukes e peshkopi ..dy rrethe me verdhacukshmeri te larte..malsoro -kreshnike.. qe vjen nga urija e gjate.. brez mbaz brezi..votohet akoma kelysheria e Enverit.. 
Pse..a e di?

Sepse ne at bot te felliqur qe projektoi e realizoi Dulla.. fshataro-Verdhacuket malsore Kukso Peshkipiane.. te zones Kufitare.. dhe  kjo zone marshalla ishte jo aq e holle por e trashe qe te mos cahej kurre nga ndonje  bluxhinso-xhi qyteti.. u perpunua ideja se.. ju o morracake  qe cdo dit nga plenumi ne plenum ju a shtrengojme lakun ne fyt.. mos harroni se derisa ju leme te banoni ketu afer kufirit.. ju kemi te besuar.. pra keni nderin o barkthate  te pershendeteni nga nje her ne te ralle kur ju marrin ne zbor  nga ndonje birbo terbaciot komisaro -operativ e kjo duhet vleresuar se tregon se partia ju do fort..se ja psh ju a solli njehere  besim zekthin tju leshoj ..po.rdhe me brekushe ketej me asamblin duke ngritur krahet si shqiponje e ju jeni shqipot e kufirit qe i beni sit kater mo na ik ndonje rrufjan nga ata te qitetit.. ju kemi sjelle dhe cizme ne dyqan te fshatit..bile bile l.oqe.loq.e  aq ju do partia sa sejcili nga ju ka nje pushke ne magaze te postes kufitare qe u a japim kur na vjen tingulli allllarmë  na parti e agoll-areve..
Ki lloj pis mileti.. e ushqen dhe sot  Ps me deputet e ministra hajno legena te llojit Llesh Haxhi Gjon Ilir dod Paskal Dokle mu.to Malo.. duke i dhene voten.. Mafies 50 plus 15 vjecare.. 


Nejse se e zgjata..

---



korrieri

--

Ne autobus, ruhuni nga "xhepistet" profesioniste  
E Diele, 03 Prill 2005 
15 hajdute xhepash kane rene ne prangat e policise se Tiranes gjate tre-mujorit te pare te vitit. Numer i vogel, krahasuar me demet e e medha qe u shkaktojne udhetareve, te rinj a te moshuar kryesisht ne linjat e Unazes, Kamzes apo Kombinatit. Jane kryesisht adoleshente te ushtruar nga me te vjetrit ne "zanat" 

Blerina Moka 

Nese si "rastesisht"ne canten apo xhepat e tu, nje dore "e pafajshme" mbeshtetet apo te prek, ruhu, mund te jete nje nga dhjeterat xhepiste profesioniste qe po bejne "namin e zi" neper urbanet e kryeqytetit. Te moshuar, gra dhe te rinj, te gjithe te rrezikuar nga kjo kategori e ulet e shoqerise civile e cila u shkakton deme ne shuma madje te medha, udhetareve te cilet ende s'duan ta besojne se hajdutet enden shesheve, madje me pamje shenjtori. 

Xhepistet, kryesisht adoleshente 

Ne linjat e Unazes, vjedhja ne xhepat dhe cantat e udhetareve tashme eshte bere rutine. Madje udhetaret aludojne per nje lidhje te faturinove dhe xhepisteve. "Kur e ndjeva se ma moren celularin, prane kisha fatorinon qe po me kerkonte me ngulm abonene. Madje jam e bindur se ai luajti rolin kryesor qe une te ndjehesha e hutuar dhe te mos vija re se kush po me rrinte nga pas"-thote Dorina, nje studente, celulari i se ciles u vodh ne linjen e Unazes. Por jo vetem Unaza ka probleme me xhepistet. "Sapo kisha marre pensionin e gruas ne nje nga pikat e shperndarjes ne Tirane dhe po kthehesha ne shtepi. Parate i kisha vene ne xhepin e xhupit nderkohe qe nje djale i ri me vazhdonte te me shtynte as vete se di pse, perpara"-tregon Musai, 58 vjec, te cilit i vodhen ne urbanin e Kamzes, 100 mije leke. Xhepistet, kryesisht djem te rinj, me probleme sociale ne familje, bien pre e me te vjeterve ne zanat, hajduteve profesioniste te cilet i shfrytezojne per fitimet e tyre. Jane te moshave 16-17 vjec, dhe me shume nga periferite, ku gjendja sociale duket me problematike, si papunesia, varferia e tejskajshme. 

Te organizuar, ne stacionet me te dendur me udhetare 

Fatorinot e linjave te Unazes dhe Kamzes e pranojne fenomenin shqetesues te vjedhjes ne urbane. Disa prej tyre thone se vjedhja kryesisht behet ne stacionet ku dhe numri i udhetareve qe hipin eshte me i madh. Ne linjen e Unazes, stacione te tilla jane tek "21 Dhjetori, rruga e Elbasanit, apo tek spitali, ndersa ne linjen e Kamzes, stacionet me problematike ku vjedhja eshte ne mase eshte tek Ura e Tre-shit, Kthesa e Kamzes. Por nga ana e tyre fatorinet sidomos ato te Unazes, mbrojne veten duke u shfajesuar se nuk mund te ndihmojne ne kete pike udhetaret sepse dhe vete nuk arrijne te mbledhin si duhet biletat, kaq i madh eshte fluksi i udhetareve ne keto pika- strategji nga xhepistet. 

VEZHGIM 

Linjat me problematike 

Unaza (stacioni I 21 Dhjetorit, rr.Elbasanit, Spitali) 

Kamza (Ura e Treshit, Kthesa e Kmazes) 






--------

e qe thua ti qazim..

nuk e harroj nje rast ku isha prezent..
ishin vitet e partise se lavdishme e hypi ne otopuz me shku ne plazh.. kuptojet..se po shtipeshim si sardele konserve aty e benxo.fiatet e bllokmenave  shkonin ne bllok.. e diku ne stacionin e mirnjohur sot dhe nga doaspora heroiko enveriste.."tek Rrota kuqe".. ndalon otopuzi e bejn nje gjullurdi  te der e otopuzit..(kur thot Luftar paja) fallco ..po qe un ne ate cast nuk e nuhata.. ca djem  te rinj me nje kurv qe e kishin me vete,,dhe sa nis otopuzi.. nje xhaje briti.. na moreee me vuadhen kuleten..mbaje o shofer..
mir mir shoferi ja shkeli me shume e xhaja shkret ulerinte e un e pyes ..sa lek kishe o xhaxha ne ne portofol.. 
nuku kisha shum tha i ziu po kisha  dokumentat e pensionit tha.. e kam kaq vite qe bredh der me der ne ato zyra te flamosura per at m.ut pension e nashti me vajti lodhja dem..
e mo caj kok thash se spaske pasur shum leke.. nuk thua shyqyr thash une.. se aq dinjam un katunari..
me thot nje burr zotni .. e mer cun.. ta dish ti se cfar stermundimi eshte te gjimosh letrat per pension  do te ishin ngritur qimet peprpjete..pranda po qan ai plaku tha se per nje 100 a 5 00  leksh po e bejm hallall..
Me von mora vesh dhe nga te tjere se c'hiqnin te shkret pleq  neper qindra zyra te qelbura burokratesh me marr nja nje vul a firme.. duke i rene rrotull tere shqiperise.. per te realizuar  ate te shkrete  ..dosje me 100 letra per te marre nje kak..pension sa me hanger buk misri me gjize.. 
mirpo hajduti u zhduk dhe un e tjere e pam se kush ishin ata qe zbriten me aq yxhym nga autobusi..
banda e Likmetave..quhej ne ato kohra.. nje nga  mijra bandat qe vegjetonin ne koh te enverit.. Prandaj dhe shoferi skish guxuar te ndaloj  e ti cenoj sadopak banden..
Pra ne koh te Enverit.. vlonte vjedhja e kriminaliteti..
Kurre nuk i pash te ven burgjeve keta hajdute.. Gjithmon plazheve klubeve e restoranteve duke ngren borxolla e pire  reislinf librazhdi e kabernet Lushjeje..
dhe jo me mua e me ty o Qazo.. po i kam pare te pine me operativa e  doktora nga me te famshmit e tiranes.. 
E pyes nje mik.. more cne kta hajdutet han e pin me doktorra te shquar.. 
eee tha ti smerr vesh.. kur ata tha  vrasin me leva..ndonje gjynafqar.. jan kta doktorre qe.. e klasifikojne Leven  e celikut  si  mjet rrethanor apo  koken me dysh te care te gjynafqarit..si gervishje te lehte ..ne ato letrat e polico-gjyqeve..e keshtu tha..ata kriminelet dalin palagur..e i she ti gjithmon te lire.. 
Dhe ne kto vite per te cilat flas ishin plot Spac burrel  Bulqizat me Mjek e inxhiniere qe kalbeshin burgjeve per nje gjysem fjale politike..

Kaluan vite dhe nje dizaj kaloj perball rajonit te policise ..koh e demokracise kjo..tani..pra kishin kaluar nja dy tre vjet nga  91-92-shi.. kur shikoj nje pallat 3-4 katsh kristal e mermer i gjalle mu perball deres se policise.. ne stil  super modern..

pyes njerin i kujt eshte ki pallat mo.. 

eshte i likmetave me tha..atyre vllezerve..te Forte.. 
kujt mo thash atyre hajduto leva xhinjve..
e o tha i atyre..e mo ha m.ut shum tha te thuash ashtu per ata se te zhdukin tha..
uëuë..thac e ika..



..qashtu..

----------


## DYDRINAS

E Braro,

Vetem nje gje po te tregoj sa per plotesim se me ke permendur Spacin ku nje daja im kaloi atje plot vite burgu.Kur isha 5 vjec vajta me familjen t'i bej nje vizite dajes tim.Kurre nuk do t'a harroj ate dite sa te jem gjalle sepse aty pashe nje kufome qe kalbej e qe nuk me hiqet kurre nga mendja.
Dhe per cudi kur u lirua ne vitin1975 te parin person qe takoi ne Kukes kur erdhi isha une sepse e kisha shtepine ne qender aty ku ndaleshin autobuzat e linjes se Tiranes.
E qe thu Braro vinin njerez nga Kosova e sillnin pako per te afermit e tyre ne Kukes e kudo ne Shqiperi.Dogana komuniste i vidhte ato qe donte,pengonte ato qe donte t'i conte peshqesh tek shefat dhe vinte dogane per ato qe nuk ja vlente.
Ne vitet e fundit te komunizmit punuan ne doganen e Kukesit ca durrsake (s'ka interes se kush ishin).Erdhen pa kepuce e iken si bosa.
Ndersa punetoret e kantjerit tim te ndertimit ne zonen industriale te qytetit vinin me buke me uje e sheqer.

----------


## Brari

thuaja emrat  e mos i kurse  banditet..

Pse .. futi PPSH-ja  .. idet revolucionaro-azem-galicoiste ne Kosoven e viteve 1970 e ketej?

Sepse po e brente  urrejtja se.. ata matan po e hanin nje cop buk me suxhuk e po i lanin teshat me makina larse e po studionin ne universitet te Prishtines 50 mij student shqiptare.. se po dukeshin shtepin e bukura ne diber te madhe e Prizren prej  gerxheve te sahar-izuara te Has Shupenzes..e kjo ja por-dhte.. propoganden e pj.erdhur PPSh-se se gjoja vec Shqipria eshte fanar ndricues.. se kur vinin pensionist -mesuesit nga Kosova ne Shqiperi per vizita  u zbardhonin Fes-qeleshet mbi krye e faqet i kishin te kuqe e kostumet shik.. kurse tanet.. zhul e krym..e  se ata udhtonin me Autobusa me kondicioner  e mileti tek ne shtypej si thrrime gjize ne autobusat e Laprak Kombinat berat Shkoder Durresit..
se  kosovareve u dukej normal  fjala "kerr" per cdo shpi e ne Kukes vec  Sekretari par e kryetari Deges kishin xhip kinez..
PPSH po plaste nga inati se ne Kosov  gati cdo qytet kishte pallat sporti me te madh se i Tiranes.. se sa kaloje traun e Kufirit ne Kakavij a qaf Than a Morin.. ndahej  Saharaja  Enveriste  me  Jeshillekun titist..
se ne Kosov dyqanet ishin plot e ne Shqiperi miu thyente koken ne raftet bosh e therrte kamben ne kavanozat e mykur te salces...
se kur vinin vizitoret nga Kosova.. jepej me autorizim mikpritsit  nji kile molle e me ja tregue ne tryez mikut.. 
Shqiptari i Shqipris per te  shkuar ne Kosov i duhej  nji dekad me pergatitje  dokumentash..qe qarkullonin ne 100 sirtare nga dega e brendeshme ne ministri e deri ne KQ..  e  aprovimi i vizes vinte mbasi kish vdek plaku a plaka kerkuese..
Por edhe kur i dilte dikujt viza..i duhej me bo kurs ne sigurim se cfar me then atje e cfar me than kur te kthehej..
Pakot..
Dogana enveriste ka qen hajdute  te paskrupullt...
Nuk them se i vidhte Enveri vet.. pakot e ardhura nga jasht por  njerzit qe ishin instaluar ne doganat enveriste ishin hajdute profesioniste..
Turizmi i Kukesit  ku zbarkonin fillimisht musafiret nga Kosova ishte pellemb e tartabiq pergjues .. elektronik e dy kembesha.. me vesh pipez..
Besoj ka pas  njerez ne Kukes  qe  si pun kishin vec me ndejt ne Kafeterin e Turizmit kur vinin Kosovare.. me zbulue  agjenta..lol.
Kshu ka qen dhe Hotel Dajti ne Tiran e Adriatiku ne Durres..
Nejse..iku ajo kohe..
Po  pasojat e asaj fares se keqe qe futi PPSH-ja ne Kosov athere cfaqen akoma por tash me tritol te telekomanduar e kallash mbas shpine..

Hajdutet..

Ne Koh te Dull Ramizit.. nje hajdut.. i cili zakonisht ishte jo vetem vjedhes xhepash e trikosh neper penxhere e arkash dyqanesh fshati.. por dhe perdorues i Levave te hekurit e tullave.. me te cilat u a ndante kryet me dysh qyqareve te ndershem..  denoheshin maksimumi 3 muaj burg.. e pikerisht.. prandaj u gdhime ne epoken e pas murit te Berlinit me mbi 1 milion hajno-grabites qe brenda nates u bene Tutore Prostitucioni  vrases me kallash e tj etj.. ndersa  "llapsit"  pra ata qe guxonin te permendnin fjalen Tollon..Racion..Rrog..standart..europ..Heksinki.. etj..  denoheshin minimumi 7 ose 10 vjet burg.. e prandaj u gdhime ne pas renje te murit ..me 2 desidente..njeri Kadarja qe iku ne France..tjetri Berisha..
Pra PPSh e griu desidencen e na e la..kur thote Nexhi..Shqipo-Partine te Paster..pra te qelbur.. karakterin e pjeses me te madhe te popullit..

Nejse.. tung njiher..

----------


## Brari

shekulli


---


Ish-drejtori i burgut 302, Petrit Ismaili, pohon se u ngritën ekipe verifikimi për të sajuar prova për ushtrim dhune 

Ish-drejtori i burgut të VIP-ave: Rrezikoja pazaret me të dënuarit


Ardita Hysa

TIRANË  Një ditë pas shkarkimit nga detyra, ish-drejtori i Burgut 302, Petrit Ismaili, ka deklaruar se shkaku i vërtetë i shkarkimit të tij nuk ka qenë dhuna në burgun që ai drejtonte. Në një intervistë të dhënë për Shekullin, Ismaili pretendon se rrezikimi i pazareve që priteshin të bëhen në këtë burg është shkaku i vërtetë i kësaj lëvizjeje.
- Zoti Ismaili, a i qendroni pretendimit se shkak i shkarkimit tuaj ka qenë ardhja e të fortëve në Burgun 302, pazaret e të cilëve do të prisheshin me qendrimin tuaj në pozicionin e drejtorit të burgut dhe jo dhuna ndaj të dënuarve?
- Nuk ka arsye tjetër, pasi unë kam 10 vjet që punoj në sistemin e burgjeve dhe 6 vjet që drejtoj Burgun 302. Asnjëherë nuk ka patur raste të evidentimit të dhunës tek të burgosurit. E pastaj, burgu 302 ka qenë tërësisht nën monitorim gjatë gjithë kohës, kjo për faktin se ndodhet në qendër të Tiranës dhe shumë afër me Ministrinë e Drejtësisë dhe Drejtorinë e Burgjeve, të cilat herë pas herë sillnin grupe inspektimi, ashtu si edhe nga grupet e të drejtave të njeriut dhe Komitetit Shqiptar të Helsinkit. 
-Cilat kanë qenë provat e Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Burgjeve, që ju janë komunikuar juve, pas shkarkimit nga detyra? 
- Mbas komunikimit verbal të shkarkimit tim, u ngritën disa ekipe verifikimi për të sajuar prova dhe dolën me pretendimin se tek 302-shi ushtrohet dhunë. Këtë e provon më së miri edhe fakti se motivacioni i shkarkimit më është komunikuar pas daljes së urdhrit për shkarkim dhe nuk ka qenë motivacioni që i ka prirë këtij të fundit. 
- Pra ju mendoni se pretendimet për dhunë kundrejt të paraburgosurve në këtë burg janë të sajuara me qëllim?
- Nuk ka asnjë arsye tjetër. Unë kam patur deri tani edhe shumë të burgosur me burgim të përjetshëm, të cilët janë trajtuar gjithnjë sipas rregullave, ligjeve dhe standardeve të parashikuara. 
- Pse ndodhi pikërisht tani shkarkimi juaj?
- Ndryshimi i destinacionit të 302-shit nga burg në paraburgim dhe jo ndryshimi i Petritit, ka qenë shkaku i vërtetë i largimit tim nga detyra. 
- Zoti Ismaili, mund të na tregoni se kur filluan inspektimet për dhunë në burgun 302?
- Pas datës 21 mars, kur këtu filloi transportimi i të paraburgosurve nga burgu 313. Tek gazetari Artur Çani mbërriti një letër anonime që fliste për dhunë nga ana e policisë tonë. Çani erdhi vetë për ta verifikuar këtë pretendim ashtu si edhe Njazi Jaho, këshilltari ligjor i Komitetit Shqiptar të Helsinkit dhe grupe inspektimi nga Ministria e Drejtësisë dhe Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Burgjeve. Takimet i kanë kryer konfidenciale me të gjithë të burgosurit dhe unë nuk mora pjesë në asnjërin prej tyre, por konkluzionet i kanë bërë në zyrën time. Në përfundim të kontrolleve, ata rezultuan se asnjë prej pretendimeve të ngritura në letër nuk qëndronte. Madje për ta ilustruar këtë, zoti Çani ka fotografuar me një aparat dixhital edhe ambientet dhe kushtet e jetesës të të burgosurve tek ne. 
- Kur ju është komunikuar urdhri i shkarkimit në rrugë zyrtare?
- Sot (dje) isha në zyrën e Drejtorit të Përgjithshëm të Burgjeve, një javë pas konkluzioneve të inspektimit të fundit dhe ai më tha: muhabeti i lënë përgjysmë ka mbaruar dhe me keqardhje më duhet tju komunikoj se ju jeni i shkarkuar për shkak të dhunës së evidentuar në burg.
- Po në shkresën zyrtare të shkarkimit, a ishin të evidentuara rastet konkrete të dhunës së ushtruar ndaj të burgosurve?
- Kaq ishte e thënë edhe në shkresë, e cila mbante datën 6 prill 2005. Aty thuhej vetëm se marrëdhëniet e mia me këtë administratë ndërpriteshin që prej datës 5. 



08/04/2005

----------

